# Coffee War



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Being a coffee proffessional, with a very fussy and astute pallate (well...IMHO of course) I am loathe to recommend anywhere in Jakarta that does not serve coffee which is going to re recognised by other coffee affecinatos as good. Therefore this is my first recommendation outside my own tried and true beans. Coffee War is apparently owned by two brothers and they named the place after the Ternate Coffee War that happened back many, many generations ago.

*

The place is small, on

&#8230;

More...


----------

